# space marine conversion



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi im looking to do a space marine convesion kinda based on 300 but need spome big round shields. any ideas

thanks for your time


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

spitfire6x said:


> hi im looking to do a space marine convesion kinda based on 300 but need spome big round shields. any ideas
> 
> thanks for your time


Dwarves from Fantasy have sheilds i think, but i dont know about big and round...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomb King fantasy warriors have big round shields. Plus, as a bonus you get lots of skeleton bits for conversions and embellishments.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

best place is fantasy


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

Whenever I have some extra disposable income I buy a random box of WHFB models at the game store, I have a huge box of random bits that are perfect for all sorts of conversions.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Tvayumat said:


> Whenever I have some extra disposable income I buy a random box of WHFB models at the game store, I have a huge box of random bits that are perfect for all sorts of conversions.


so will you be donating some to spitfire6x ha ha


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

Now now, let's not get ahead of ourselves


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

ha ha sorry i thought that was where the conversation was going


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I think that the shields from the WHFB Warriors of Chaos would be great, they aren't round shields like in 300, but they are built and shaped in such a way to make for a great Phalanx, in addition there are a lot of cool pieces in those sprues to make your marines look a little more gothic. Take a look at my Highborn Techmarine WIP thread, those legs came from the Warriors of Chaos + a little greenstuff.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks but im looking for a greek look im taking the plume off the dire avenger helmets, some dark elf spears and im looking for greek looking shields


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

The actual spartans were heavily armored warriors, and most actual Phalanx formations made use of tower-style shields, in addition, the WoC sprue "walking" legs are perfect due to the nature of phalanx style warfare, in which the soldiers' advance was normally a slow march to a battle-hymn or drumbeat. You may also note the notches in the WoC shields are nearly perfect for notching a spear through. A little GS work would square out the pointed bottoms of the shield for a beautiful tower shield.

You may also consider another range of spear, the DE spears and all hooked and nasty, more like glaives than anything else, the HE spears are more suited to thrusting attacks.

Feel free to disregard all of this in favor of style, just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You may also want to check out the Lord of Slaaneesh helmet it looks like it may work just something to check out.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

The shields for Chaos Marauders, would best suit your needs. However some trim work will be needed to remove the Chaos icons.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I would agree. Marauders and a dremel.

-Dirge


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

But... the marauder shields are so SMALL! How could you maintain a phalanx with a buckler? It doesn't make any SENSE! *Runs headfirst into a brick wall*


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the info,

ive looked alot on the net about what i want to do, and the greek phalanx seems to relate to big round shields.
the tower style shields were used by romans to form a testudo latin for tortoise


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Well if push comes to shove you could purchase some plasticard and a metal pipe with a slightly larger diameter than the sheild size you want and punch out your own sheilds. This would be the most work of the above mentioned methods but would allow you to get whatever size and look you want with work.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

use slaneesh hel;mets


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I would agree with the plasticard route for round shields, I spent some time bitz browsing and came up with squat for what you have in mind. Some plasticard circles + a little greenstuffing to round out the business side and you could have a pretty neat conversion.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You can get little plastic caps that are for covering screw heads from DIY stores that are pretty good for greek style shields. You often see them on self assembly Chipboard furniture.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... I am SO off to the hardware store...


----------



## lmjp88 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, am new here, but looking to do a similar conversion myself. Did you manage it in the end? if so what parts did you use?


----------



## plaugedpanda (Jul 15, 2008)

i dont know if they are still the same buy the empire spearmen have mildly big round shield and they have lions on them 


and not sure who said but tomb kings dont have circular shields they are rectangular with rounded tops


----------



## lmjp88 (Jul 15, 2008)

from what i could find the screw caps are definitely the best shield bits. bought some today and theyre perfect. Now all i need are the spears - any suggestions? ideally something pretty cheap. A hunting lance from an imp guard rough rider is perfect, but then it gets very expensive fast!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Go to your local model shop (Not GW!). They sell brass rod for a couple of quid a metre. Then just make a spearhead out of Greenstuff or just sharpen the rod to a point


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

failing that, but a box set of WHFB night goblins. that should give you 20+ spears


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Provided you don't mind using non GW products,these shields should be perfect for making spartan based conversions .


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

For the spears, plastic rod would also be good...easier to cut and work with than brass rod, if a bit harder to find...


----------



## Ultimate Overlord (Jul 17, 2008)

I always keep all the spare bits from every box i get!
you never know when they will come in handy!
Its good to buy armies you like then mix and match!


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Cant wait to see them


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

what, no one said it yet?

This.....is......SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!:victory:


----------

